# Exhaust heat makes trunk way too hot in the trunk.



## rustywrangler (May 30, 2010)

My '09 Pontiac G3 (basically a chevy aveo 5) seems to have an exhaust heat issue in the trunk and on the floor boards in the back seat. The trunk floor got so hot the other day that it half melted a carton of icecream on the 15 min ride from the store.

The muffler sits tucked up between the driver rear tire and spare tire well. It is about 2" from the floor on the underside.

Can anyone give me some advice as to what I can do to help lower the exaust temp in this area?? Dealership basically said "so what".

I have never owned anything other than stripped down Jeeps so interior is not my cup o tea. Any advice will help.

-Rusty


----------



## havasu (May 30, 2010)

Rusty, they make a foil backed, heat proof insulation which is exactly what you need. Stick it to the underside of the floorboard, and the heat will be dispursed away from it. I wrapped the starter on my Blazer because it was too close to the headers and was melting the wiring. I believe I purchased it at Pep Boys. 

If that doesn't work, just wait for the next Cash for Clunkers and get rid of it! (Sorry, I had to throw that in!)


----------



## rustywrangler (May 31, 2010)

havasu said:


> Rusty, they make a foil backed, heat proof insulation which is exactly what you need. Stick it to the underside of the floorboard, and the heat will be dispursed away from it. I wrapped the starter on my Blazer because it was too close to the headers and was melting the wiring. I believe I purchased it at Pep Boys.


 
Yea, a few friends suggested something similar. Now I would put that on the underside of the unibody between the muffler and floor correct??? A few have said to put it under the carpet.





havasu said:


> If that doesn't work, just wait for the next Cash for Clunkers and get rid of it! (Sorry, I had to throw that in!)


 
I knew I could never get away from the jabs after I traded her in.


----------



## havasu (May 31, 2010)

If you place it under the carpet, the heat will still be there, but dispursed so your trunk will still be hot. If it is placed under the unibody, close to the muffler, it will deflect the heat away from the trunk completely. Also, if you have a problem finding the matting, then you could use self sticking muffler tape as mentioned on JF. It is basically the same stuff, but cut into strips, so you would tape them together side by side.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Jul 20, 2010)

maybe regular water checking will help. Since we know that we are too busy driving and we didn't not notice the heat that is on going...


----------



## rustywrangler (Jul 20, 2010)

4wheelsonline said:


> maybe regular water checking will help. Since we know that we are too busy driving and we didn't not notice the heat that is on going...



You mean coolant????  She runs just fine with no cooling issues.


----------



## mustanggarage (Jul 26, 2010)

several suggestions.  first is the foil based underlayment. If they make that for outside the vehicle I have not seen it but if you get the sound deadener/heat shield like I have in my mustang and tape it down properly it helps.  second there is that heat wrap that you can use to wrap around headers and exhaust pipes that will help.  third is to fabricate some aluminum heat shields.  essentially just a sheet of aluminum that is anchored to the body but has an air space between the body and the shield to help reduce the amount of direct heat transfer.  both of those will make  a huge difference.


----------



## rustywrangler (Jul 27, 2010)

OK, so yesterday I stopped into a chevy dealer I usually don't use but needed normal maint done.    Apparently there is a fix for this on the Aveo and they just didn't bother telling G3 customers.   

They ordered parts for me and when they are in, I will be able to get this fixed.  

It sounds like it involves a little bit of everything mentioned here. Different insulation inside and outside the body in those areas and a new heat shield. 

We shall see, and I will report back when I get it worked out.


----------



## havasu (Jul 27, 2010)

Is the dealer accepting the fault and paying the costs associated for this?


----------



## 1977Impala (Aug 17, 2010)

thats what I was wondering, If its a fix there had to be a problem.


----------



## rustywrangler (Aug 17, 2010)

As far as I am aware, they are paying for it.  Should be in towards the end of the month.   She is under 10,000 miles so still under the full warranty.


----------

